# Looking for a Sound Bar for an older Samsung TV.



## JOE.G (Mar 6, 2005)

Hi, In my " Man Cave " I have a 2014 era Samsung 50 Inch LCD Smart TV. I would like to add a decent Sound Bar to it, preferably with A Sub woofer and Wireless/Blue Tooth rear speakers. I have a Samsung in the house Last years model with these options, It sounds okay but not as great as I would like.

I am not against another Samsung , I am not looking to break the bank and Iwas wondering if you guys could give me some suggestions. Thank you


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

The exact model numbers of the equipment you already have would help us help you. "2014 era Samsung 50 inch" doesn't say much, neither does "i have a Samsung...last years model". Also, what is it that you don't like about the sound of the one you already have? For example, is it underpowered (not as powerful as you'd like), say, subwoofer (bass) is not as deep/rich as you'd like, the rear speakers are not loud enough, the highs are not balanced (too high/too low), etc? Sometimes it's just a matter of adjusting sound settings to get things right. The default presets don't always sound good.


----------



## JOE.G (Mar 6, 2005)

This is the sound bar that I have https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XP19HRW/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1.

I have to really turn it up to hear the words, If I change the setting to make the voice louder then the sound is not good.

I don't have the TV model handy but I am not looking for anything fancy just something for the man cave that will give a decent sound for movies and music.

I would get another one like I have if I had to I was just wondering if there was a better choice in that price range.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

JOE.G said:


> I have to really turn it up to hear the words, If I change the setting to make the voice louder then the sound is not good.
> 
> I would get another one like I have if I had to I was just wondering if there was a better choice in that price range.


The one you linked to is a 2017 model, not last years (2019) model. If this is a recent purchase, you may have received a defective unit, or the source of the audio is the problem. If you've had it for a while and its performance is deteriorating (not as new), you may want to get it serviced. When turning up the master volume, you should turn down treble and/or bass or else it won't sound good. If the center speaker is controllable independently, which I believe it is, you my want to turn it up for clearer vocals. It's a balancing act with the levels; master volume, center speaker volume, FL and FR speakers volume, subwoofer volume, bass and treble levels.

If you'd rather try something different, have a look at the following options, but don't expect the exact same features from them, for example wireless rear speakers:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B075SHW58B/ref=ask_ql_qh_dp_hza

https://www.amazon.com/Yamaha-YAS-2...24371011&rnid=2224369011&s=electronics&sr=1-1

https://www.amazon.com/Yamaha-YAS-2...B072J7PTFB/ref=psdc_12097481011_t1_B075SHW58B

https://www.amazon.com/Polk-Audio-M...B01LW76AKC/ref=psdc_12097481011_t3_B072J7PTFB

https://www.amazon.com/Polk-Audio-Experience-Wireless-Subwoofer/dp/B0753XG4J9/ref=dp_ob_title_ce

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/vizio-...77&ref=198&refdomain=rtings.com&skuId=6288824

More options to explore, see https://www.rtings.com/soundbar/reviews/best


----------



## JOE.G (Mar 6, 2005)

Thank you I will look into them, I also thought about getting a much higher end one and relocating current one to the Man cave. I purchased it in 2018 I didn't relize it was a 2017 Model. Thank you


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Configuration and audio source can also have an effect.

For example, if you have the TV set to "create surround" or "enhance surround" or any other audio processing, can have a huge effect on quality. In my experience, the best setting for TV speakers or a sound bar is standard STEREO.

Source of the audio also plays a part (ie: TV broadcast, cable box, DVD player, etc.). Audio input and type varies quite a lot from a normal TV broadcast stereo signal to a DD5.1 sound track from a movie DVD. And again, the audio configuration of the TV or soundbar can make a huge difference here. Stereo output is the best option. If you want "surround" sound, get a surround sound system.


----------



## JOE.G (Mar 6, 2005)

I believe my TV switches to the sound bar when I select it, I don't believe I can select surround on TV and sound bar, I thin the TV defaults to standard or what ever, I am not sure how to confirm this.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Varies by TV and how the soundbar attaches. Some will default to simply passing the audio untouched straight to the soundbar for processing. In which case, you would use the soundbar audio configuration (if any) to make adjustments (and the TV options will likely be unavailable or greyed out). Others will allow the TV to process the audio and pass it along to the soundbar after processing. In which case, all of the audio configuration options should not be greyed out and still useable.

When in doubt, check the User Manual.


----------



## HulkNotes (Aug 12, 2018)

I'm basing my answers off of an article from here, specifically form Samsung TVs. Since you prefer not to have a Samsung soundbar, Sonos Beam, Yamaha YAS-207 and Bose Solo might all be good options. Not sure about your budget but seems that the Bose is the cheapest among the three.


----------

